# Beaded spiders



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Those are cool.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Really pretty!


----------



## Miriya (Nov 6, 2009)

Frankie's Girl said:


> Really pretty!


Thanks!


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

those are awesome. Do you sell them, how about a tutorial on how to make them. I would love to make one or two......ok you got me, maybe a hundred, and send them to someone special.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I was just going to ask if you had a tutorial on how they're made because they're pretty awesome!


----------



## Miriya (Nov 6, 2009)

Sorry for the late response. I do not have a tutorial at the moment, but I can work on one. It will have to wait until September however. I am getting ready for Bubonicon in a couple of weeks, a local sci-fi and fantasy convention in my city. I am prepping my costume for the costume contest and some jewelry pieces for the art show. After the con I should have some time to put something together.


----------



## Miriya (Nov 6, 2009)

A while back I was asked about making a tutorial for the spiders. Now that Bubonicon is over I finally found the time to make one.
https://isabellaravensdale.blogspot.com/2019/09/making-beaded-spider-one-of-my-favorite.html


----------



## jimmyMM (Jun 20, 2019)

I have a few beaded spiders I picked up years ago so the legs look familiar but those are really a step above and beyond. Very cool.


----------



## Miriya (Nov 6, 2009)

jimmyMM said:


> I have a few beaded spiders I picked up years ago so the legs look familiar but those are really a step above and beyond. Very cool.


Thanks!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Thank you for the tutorial!! Those are wonderful! Pne more thing to add to my list of things to do!!


----------

